# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Aparat ortodontyczny- czy w wieku 50 lat warto jeszcze go zakładać?

## elizka

Witam
mam 50 lat i zgryz, który zawsze chciałam naprawić. Ponadto moje jedynki nie są idealnie proste i nie przylegają do siebie. Czy w tym wieku warto jeszcze zakładać aparat ortodontyczny? Jeśli tak, to jaki byłby najlepszy?

----------


## Dental Design

Dzień Dobry,
W tym wieku oczywiście warto zakładać aparat na zęby, aby móc posiadać piękny zgryz. 
Polecamy skontaktować się z naszą kliniką Dental Design, w której zostanie wybrany dla Pani odpowiedni aparat, a przed jego założeniem przeprowadzimy wywiad oraz wykonamy szczegółowe zdjęcia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko można tylko, czy ma to sens. Ja zakładałam aparat w Rojek Dental w Olsztynie gdy miałam 25 lat i już się zastanawiałam, czy zęby się wyprostują, a w wieku 50 lat chyba bym się nie zdecydował.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja odradzam stanowczo Rojek Dental, zepsuli mi zęby, banda nieuków i niechlujów, nie polecam zdecydowanie nawet najgorszemu wrogowi ! UWAŻAJCIE !

----------


## Anielle

Pewnie, że warto! Wiek nie ma najmniejszego znaczenia  :Smile:  Tylko niestety trzeba się liczyć z kosztami, bo zbyt tanie to to nie jest.

----------


## beauty56

ja uważam, że nigdy nie jest za późno na piękny uśmiech! jeśli Twoje zęby są w dobrym stanie i akurat teraz masz możliwość założenia aparatu, który był Twoim marzeniem, to nie wahałabym się ani chwili! sama rozważam założenie aparatu, tylko jeszcze muszę trochę na niego do mojej świnki skarbonki powrzucać  :Wink:  Ale już byłam na konsultacji w klinice Dormed i wiem, że lekarze spodziewają się świetnych efektów więc będzie aparat  :Smile:

----------


## katya

ja tez uważam, że wiek nie ma tu najmniejszego znaczenia, nigdy nie jest za późno na poprawę stanu zębów  :Smile:  Jeśli lekarze stwierdzą, że leczenie przyniesie spodziewane efekty, to nie masz na co czekać! Moja ciocia, która ma 40 lat właśnie zakłada sobie aparat w klinice Dormed i cieszy się jak dziecko  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak najbardziej możesz naprawić swoje zęby, na to nigdy nie jest za późno! niektóre kliniki wręcz prowadzą różne programy żeby zachęcić starsze osoby do dbania o zęby, bo niektórym się wydaje, że już tylko proteza ich czeka, a to wcale nie prawda! Ja osobiście polecam Dormed, to świetna klinika, w której z pewnością znajdziesz pomoc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> jak najbardziej możesz naprawić swoje zęby, na to nigdy nie jest za późno! niektóre kliniki wręcz prowadzą różne programy żeby zachęcić starsze osoby do dbania o zęby, bo niektórym się wydaje, że już tylko proteza ich czeka, a to wcale nie prawda! Ja osobiście polecam Dormed, to świetna klinika, w której z pewnością znajdziesz pomoc.


Zgadzam się z opinią o Dormedzie.
A co do wieku, ja nie widzę przeciwwskazań. Wręcz powinno się taką postawę promować i nagradzać  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja założyłam aparat jak miałam 39 lat  :Smile:  więc wydaje mi się, że 50 lat to też dobry wiek  :Smile:  w końcu nigdy nie jest za późno na zdrowie i ładny wygląd  :Smile:  mogę od razu polecić moją ortodontkę dr Wasilewską, która przyjmuje w Centrum Vita Medica, jest bardzo kompetentną i przyjazną osobą  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten rojek musi być kiepski skoro tak chamsko się reklamuje

----------

